# Baiting Ban in LP to be Debated March 10, 2011



## boostfan

I voted against it, but I agree with this. When I hear baiting I have a perception issue with the truck loads.



mk_bovee said:


> i say that baiting is no different than planting food plots.........if its legalized again i would use it as a tool, just like any other hunter, to try getting my deer......BUT........i would want it to be like it was just before the ban........2 gallon limit.......spread over atleast an 8x8 area.....no more of the TRUCKLOAD bait piles......but thats just my 2 cents on the matter......


----------



## bearhunter01

I have hunted both ways, over bait and without bait. I never understood what the differance was between food plots and baiting, other than the obvious. I agree that the days of truck load baiting should be gone. I do support the reasonable baiting theory however. A 2gal max would be an appropriate amount. Now some are going to say 2gal how often? Every two days would not be unreasonable. 
CWD was a way for the state to ban baiting and stop free enterprise under the guise of saving the deer population. The same goes for the Bouvine TB scare and massacre and all the time, energy, wasted money and wasted animals that the study consumed, never supported the facts were as stated when the CWD and Bouvine TB scare was first brought upon us. 
What we need is the real and honest effort by our Sportsmen and Sportswomen, Retailers, Legislaters,DNR, and Governor to direct the, proper and needed monies, efforts and ideas from all involved to start the Quality Deer Management State Wide. It used to be that people from out of stae would come to Michigan to hunt deer. Now it is the oposite, we are going to other states to help stimulate their economy and hopefully harvest a deer. We need all involved to get it right here in Michigan so we can say that we are concerned and working toward the rebirth and (to borrow from the new Governor) reinvention of the Deer Hunting here in Michigan. 
A lot more could be said but I am sure others out there have better and bigger Ideas, which are what we need to get this reversed. JM2CW.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87

I dont care either way if you hunt over a nice food plot your hunting over bait I have food plots and the deer come to them like clock work if they grow good I think they should do away with the early doe season and the late doe season leave the youth hunt and stop giving 5 doe tags a day I can see giving 5 per person in some countys but others dont have as many deer in them


----------



## Robert Holmes

Not one DNR biologist can prove that banning baiting really is going to make a difference. Apple tree vs. Food Plot vs Baitpile deer are going to feed closely togather at any one of the three. If you take baiting out of the picture you still have apple tree and food plots where they can feed closely togather. The whole scenerio was stupid to begin with.


----------



## PWood

bearhunter01 said:


> ...A 2gal max would be an appropriate amount. Now some are going to say 2gal how often? Every two days would not be unreasonable.


Two gallons at any given time from Oct. 1 - Jan. 1 is easier to enforce. If there's over two gallons, you're busted!


----------



## Big Daddy Pop

http://www.9and10news.com/Category/Story/?id=284416&cID=1


----------



## TVCJohn

Big Daddy Pop said:


> http://www.9and10news.com/Category/Story/?id=284416&cID=1


 
I just looked at the link. I also looked at comments folks added at the bottom. One guy mentioned something I heard at a local store last week and that was if the ban is lifted, hunters (and granny feeding her backyard "pets") will have to buy a bait permit. I disagree with that.

Also.....folks like to throw around the "truckload of bait" or "dump a truckload of bait" concept. On public land....has anyone actually witnessed anyone driving a truck on public land with the bed full of bait and dump it? I never have in my years of hunting up here. If it happens as much as some people state....there must be alot of rich folks who can afford to dump a bed full of bait.


----------



## WoW

A truckload of beets doesn't cost that much.

Heck, my neighbor trailers (behind his quad) loads of beets out to the woods behind his place.

Guess which guy kills the most deer around there?

Yes, the DNR has been called but, apparently they didn't feel compelled to go past the trailer full of beets down the trail to the end where the pile in the woods was.

That is the kind of thing that ticks folks off, creating the "if you can't beat them, join them" mentality.

Two gallons...five gallons....whatever if it is broadcast it shouldn't be a big deal. 

People with small parcels that cannot plant foods plots might stand a better chance of deer watching if the deer have a reason to visit.


----------



## Big Daddy Pop

If this poll is representative of public opinion, then baiting will likely be restored. The real question is how and what limits and restrictions will be in place. Watch to see what happens. May speculate that a permit will be required if you are going to be baiting.


----------



## perchpile88

i like to *hunt* my deer


----------



## mk_bovee

perchpile88 said:


> i like to *hunt* my deer


even with baiting, ya still have to scout the area, be able to read the sign, and make appropriate decisions on where to place it..........no different than doing the same on an oak ridge, or cedar stand, or food plot........all baiting does is give the hunter a better chance at a shot at a NON MOVING target...........


----------



## perchpile88

nonmoving target really:16suspect


----------



## mk_bovee

yeah, really.............in all the years before then ban, that i hunted over a bait pile, i never, and i do mean NEVER took a shot at a moving deer.........i felt it was too poor of a shot opportunity......some guys can pull it off, but im not one of them.

with that being said, the deer i have seen during that time, were more apt to stop and eat, even if it was only to pick up an apple, or a mouthful of corn.........and during that time, you have your best chance of putting a bullet where it counts, rather than a rushed shot at a moving deer that at best, ya have to trail for 100+ yards, and at worst.....a wounded deer ya spend the rest of the day or more looking for........

and that last one i know all too well.........ive had to help a lot of "hunters" chase down thier deer that were shot in the hams, or forelegs, and the worst one, the jaw.........


----------



## Big Daddy Pop

http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/


----------

